# Just washed my car



## Soulonfire11 (Aug 8, 2008)

I decided to try out this Meguire's Clay Bar kit and it turned out pretty good.

(sorry these are cell phone pics so the quality sucks


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Shiny!


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

Looking good buddy.


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

Came out great, I love the look of the OEM 18's on Cyclone Grey!


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

Looks great. I used the same clay bar and what a difference. Your car will look great for a while now. I've had people tell me that my car is the reddest car they have seen and that it looks like liquid red. 
The clay bar set the stage for the shine. 
Your GTO looks awesome.


----------



## Soulonfire11 (Aug 8, 2008)

Thanks guys. For my first apperance mod, I think I might get some SAP grilles then paint em black...not really sure how they would look so I'm holding off.


----------

